# How to code Spitz tumor?



## dsgibbons@comcast.net (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm trying to clarify if a Spitz tumor is coded as benign and malignant.  There seems to be some difference of opinion in the medical classification of this type of tumor.  
Thanks! Sharon


----------



## JacquelynA (Jan 26, 2011)

*Benign tumor of spindle and epithelioid cells*

I had to look this one up, but what I am finding is that a Spitz Tumor is a Benign tumor of spindle and epithelioid cells.  Any tumor can become malignant, but then I believe that you would code it as the malignant tumor and no longer as the Spitz Tumor which is benign.


----------

